# earliest snow goose



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

What's the earliest date in the fall you guys have killed a snow in North Dakota?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

last year opening day of regular season


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Maybe the opening week.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Three years ago we ended up with 37 on October 16th!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Colt said:


> What's the earliest date in the fall you guys have killed a snow in North Dakota?


When I started snow goose hunting with my family there was a lot down on opener in ND (tri-refuge area in the NW). Until mother nature changes the fall patterns it's still going to be awhile before that happens again.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

In the 1960's we would shoot snows most every year on opener. The birds came off Ludden refuge, Hyatt slough and Sand Lake refuge all near the South Dakota state line.The migration would often peak about the 20th of Oct.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Opening day of regular season.

I saw a total of 11 snows (7 snows 4 blues) on thursday night scouting for early season opener. Kind of wierd seeing white heads popping out of a soybean field.

Cant wait till the big flocks get here!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Mid October for me


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

September 22nd last year - 200 birds were using a field. The year before I had 20 in a field during early Canada Goose season on the 9th of September.


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

Opening day the last 2 years. Set up for strictly snows and shot nothing but snows. There are snow geese already trickling into ND. I've seen 6 for about a month already. Just noticed about 20 that snuck in with one of my honker fields to.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

if we could shoot em during south dakotas or minnesotas early season i could probably get a few come saturday; ive seen 2 blues and a snow sitting on sh!t ponds in sw minnesota all summer, as well as 5 blues sitting on a drown out field roost between aberdeen and 1-29.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I saw some snows going back to Sioux Last week, no joke musta been about 25 of them near madison


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Opening morning a couple years ago. They flew within range when we were down in a slough, but it was 5 minutes before shooting time.


----------

